# How to stop Facebook harvesting your data



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 22, 2018)

One way to try and ensure that your data stays private is to request that your Facebook account be deleted, but that doesn't necessarily protect information you have already supplied.

Many users are willing to trade off the risk of supplying their data for the convenience of staying connected to friends and others on the social network.
So what can you do to protect your data if you want to stay on Facebook?  

To begin, visit the settings area of Facebook found via the drop-down arrow in the top right-hand corner of your profile page on the desktop version of the site.
Then click on the apps tab on the left of the page and click 'show all' at the bottom, then you can see, edit, and remove all the apps you've 'consented' to track your account. 
Now, a likely vast list of all apps that can access and view your own personal data will be revealed. 


To edit or remove these apps from your list of permitted platforms, simply hover the mouse over one of the options.
Clicking the pencil icon will bring up the edit options and clicking the 'X' will bring up the option to remove it. 
For each app that has access to the data, users can go in and customise what permissions are granted to each app.

For example, many apps use friends list information, profile information and  sometimes even work and educational history. 
Most will already know your email and have access to any information on your profile. 
To restrict access, there is a blue tick option on the right-hand side of different permissions such as email, profile picture, education etc
. 
Apps can make some permissions compulsory and these cannot be unchecked and appear as a faded out blue. 
If this makes you uncomfortable then the only way to restrict this data reaching that specific company is to click the 'X' and remove the app. 
Users can make a judgement call on the optional pieces of information too and customise the data that is shared.

To change the data permissions for all of the apps is time consuming, but it is the only way to gain control over the free distribution of personal data.

By scrolling further down the Settings>Apps window there are other options to further customise who can view personal data. 

At this point, it is important to remember that all previous apps were, at some point, granted permission by the user to access their data.
Under the 'Apps Others Use' tab, this gets taken out of the user's hands. 
Here, it shows all the data available for Facebook friends to see. 
Whilst there may be no issue with this being shared with friends and acquaintances on the social media platform, that data is also being seen by the apps your friends use.
These will include apps that a user did not individually grant permission to.
Here, a checklist of options will appear when selected, and users can customise and restrict what non-authorised third-party apps can view.


----------



## las (Mar 22, 2018)

Don't supply information - Easy.

What did people think. Facebook is free for a reason. Information is sold. Targeted ads in your face.

I see lemmings scrolling facebook every day all day, while looking miserable. Waste of time.


----------



## Readlight (Mar 22, 2018)

young people move to snapchat for me its good to remember what good, bad friends you had.


----------



## natr0n (Mar 22, 2018)

ublock origin/ ghostery /etc

host blocking as well


----------



## las (Mar 22, 2018)

natr0n said:


> ublock origin/ ghostery /etc
> 
> host blocking as well



You can hide ad's, but they will have all the information they need, and sell it. Every click is logged.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 22, 2018)

best way to stop facebook from further using your data is to get permanent banned. Thats what I did 10+ years ago, having regretted it since.


----------



## RCoon (Mar 22, 2018)

I deleted Facebook about 11 months ago, haven't missed a shred of it. Always found it to be largely for narcissists and people who want to hear their own opinion echoed back at them.


----------



## IceScreamer (Mar 22, 2018)

These are some good pointers that I was not aware of.
If it wasn't for the groups I'm in I would have left years ago, and because a lot of people have an account I don't see a simpler (for everyday layman) way to connect to others.


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 22, 2018)

Some good points/indicators for people "TRYING TO MAINTAIN SOME PRIVACY" on facebook
Problem is its Designed by default to SUCK info  if not from you FROM YOUR CONTACTS.
I also wonder if these setting will withstand the Facebook Refresh
Many People in the past have made the effort to use what settings Facebook provide to 
restrict their infomation only for facebook to change something and suddenly Information that was restricted
such as designated family only is suddenly made viewable to every one

SAD TO SAY BUT IF YOU USE FACEBOOK YOU MUST BE VIGILANTE ABOUT PERMISSIONS AND YOUR SECURITY


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 22, 2018)

Deleting your account may not be enough to keep Facebook - and its tens of millions of advertisers - from tracking you across the web.
Facebook uses an advertising strategy called the 'Facebook Audience Network' to promote ads targeted to your browsing tastes.
It means brands can serve up marketing messages based on your interests even when you're not on the site, via third party apps and mobile websites.
The service was introduced in 2014,


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 22, 2018)

It is Google, Facebook or the NSA. They ALL harvest your data. If you want to be clean then go live off the grid. Otherwise it is unavoidable.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 22, 2018)

las said:


> Targeted ads in your face.


Adblockers ftw!

I just went through. Didnt have much. But under ads, holy shit! Advertisers ive never heard of or seen. Im going to have to do it on a desktop to get rid of those. Will take too much time if not a day or two to get rid of them all.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Mar 22, 2018)

This topic reminds me of a scene from one of my more favorite shows - Person of Interest:

Harold Finch: Hester's living off the grid - no photos online and nothing on the social networking sites.

John Reese: I never understood why people put all their information on those sites. Used to make our job a lot easier at the CIA.

Harold Finch: Of course. That's why I created them.

John Reese: You're telling me you invented online social networking, Finch?

Harold Finch: The Machine needed more information. People's social graph, their associations. The government had been trying to figure it out for years. Turns out most people were happy to volunteer it. Business wound up being quite profitable, too.

I personally never understood why people want to post so much information for others to find out about. Are so many people that vain? I dislike the fact my wife has images of me on her FB page and pictures of our kids. I've yelled at her about it, but she still posts that stuff.....god, I hate facebook.


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2018)

RCoon said:


> I deleted Facebook about 11 months ago, haven't missed a shred of it. Always found it to be largely for narcissists and people who want to hear their own opinion echoed back at them.



Deleted mine in 2012, I was part of the .edu email only crowd when facebook was newish... making the transition from that to when it went for anyone could use it ruined it for me... used to flirt with girls in glass, then after public, my Aunt and Grandma had posts on my wall, I was like aight mates, I'm out have a good life. lulz


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 22, 2018)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Deleting your account may not be enough to keep Facebook - and its tens of millions of advertisers - from tracking you across the web.
> Facebook uses an advertising strategy called the 'Facebook Audience Network' to promote ads targeted to your browsing tastes.
> It means brands can serve up marketing messages based on your interests even when you're not on the site, via third party apps and mobile websites.
> The service was introduced in 2014,



Ghostery, Privacy Badger and Disconnect should help. As well as AdBlock filters of which some specifically target Facebook (like Fanboy's Anti-Facebook filter).


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't do any social media, probably because I am not sociable apart from around 20 old friends that I keep in regular touch with so I still do things the old skool way, call, text or e mail.


----------



## erixx (Mar 22, 2018)

And don't forget LinkedIn, WhatsApp etc etc....


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 22, 2018)

Hmmm Facebook tracks you even if you don't have a facebook account so good luck in getting away from them the only way is to go dark and never be online


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 22, 2018)

adblockers do nothing for you when it comes to collecting information.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 22, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I was part of the .edu email only crowd when facebook was newish...



What school & year?


----------



## Space Lynx (Mar 22, 2018)

2007, Indiana University.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 23, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> adblockers do nothing for you when it comes to collecting information.



That's not true. Privacy focused lists target web elements like beacons, pixels and plugins from these data hoarding corporations. If theys don't load, they don't track the content. Same goes for cookies. Most browsers have "block 3rd party cookies". Use that. It'll block everything that doesn't belong to a domain you're actually visiting.

I just wish browsers had integrated, more advanced tools to create rules for filtering of cookies. Opera is by far the most sophisticated in this regard and it even syncs the rules between connected browsers.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 23, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> That's not true. Privacy focused lists target web elements like beacons, pixels and plugins from these data hoarding corporations. If theys don't load, they don't track the content. Same goes for cookies. Most browsers have "block 3rd party cookies". Use that. It'll block everything that doesn't belong to a domain you're actually visiting.
> 
> I just wish browsers had integrated, more advanced tools to create rules for filtering of cookies. Opera is by far the most sophisticated in this regard and it even syncs the rules between connected browsers.


it is true, because you have some data that is collected whether you block ads or not. I do agree that Opera is better than most in this regard, but any properly configured and tweaked browser can perform just as well as Opera.


----------



## Gasaraki (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't get people. Just don't supply your data. Facebook is not forcing you to give them private info. People like doing job, college, home, birthday, etc, etc but you don't HAVE to put that in.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

neatfeatguy said:


> This topic reminds me of a scene from one of my more favorite shows - Person of Interest:
> 
> Harold Finch: Hester's living off the grid - no photos online and nothing on the social networking sites.
> 
> ...



I am a lucky man I guess, my girl has a strong distaste for social media and so do I. Only reason I had FB at some point was for promoting my own DJ sets and gigs. Its free advertising.

There's a little one coming now (around august this year), and this whole internet/social media thing is going to be a really interesting thing to watch in terms of parenting. I do know this: I will severely limit it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I was part of the .edu email only crowd when facebook was newish


Yup. I remember that. My friend showed it to me when he went to ball state. I tried to get in it, but school wasnt "supported" then.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 23, 2018)

Gasaraki said:


> I don't get people. Just don't supply your data. Facebook is not forcing you to give them private info. People like doing job, college, home, birthday, etc, etc but you don't HAVE to put that in.



I've heard Facebook is now demanding to use real names now as well as providing phone number. I know that wasn't the case few years ago.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 23, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> I've heard Facebook is now demanding to use real names now as well as providing phone number. I know that wasn't the case few years ago.


dont people use their real names now? And you currently have the option of providing your phone # if you want but you dont have too.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2018)

Well, in the past you could use an alias. Then Facebook started cracking down on those and you HAD to use real name. No sure how they were enforcing it or when it became a rule. I'm not on Facebook so I wouldn't know exactly.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 24, 2018)

Im sure my brothers name on facebook is Mustapha Dump


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 24, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> I've heard Facebook is now demanding to use real names now as well as providing phone number. I know that wasn't the case few years ago.



Same with Google.

All these tech giants are the same. You just get to choose which one to collect your data.

Honestly this whole "#deletefacebook" is way too overblown. As long as one is connected to the web these tech companies WILL find ways to collect your data.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 24, 2018)

I wish I could have saved the emails I got from facebook when I was banned, the the gist of their policy is that any data you entered on "their" website pages is considered their property to do with as they want. That policy may have changed since FB is now publicly traded, but I'm sure that a silimar policy is kept hidden somewhere if its not in the EULA.

What many not understand is that FB's view on privacy is that your data is more like a shared bank account, its yours but its also theirs. Their take on privacy is keeping your information from your neighbors while at the same time allowed those same neighbors to buy a "washed" version of your data.


----------



## Hood (Mar 24, 2018)

The day after my cousin's funeral, some scam artist called my aunt pretending to be me, needing bailout money for a DUI.  Apparently these people "friend" anyone they can, and then look for funeral posts so they can target grieving widows and mothers while their defenses are down.  A couple of nieces and cousins had put together a detailed Facebook page about it, including who all the survivors were and even what they did for a living!  They were thanked profusely by his widow and his mother for all their efforts - until it got used to try scamming them!  When will people learn?


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2018)

I knew someone who posted on Facebook they are leaving for long holidays somewhere far away from home. Their home was then burgled during this time. Cops and insurance later found out they let everyone know they won't be home for long time. LOL. This is elementary mistake people make.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 24, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> Well, in the past you could use an alias. Then Facebook started cracking down on those and you HAD to use real name. No sure how they were enforcing it or when it became a rule. I'm not on Facebook so I wouldn't know exactly.



How they enforced it was total block of using FB except to upload a picture of your photo ID (in my case it was my Drivers License) to prove who you are and then you had to wait for them to unlock your FB page and I can tell you I wasn't friggin happy about it either and had some good arguments with them over it as everyone who was in my friends list knew me personally I didn't see why I had to use my real name


----------



## kastriot (Mar 24, 2018)

If you want privacy don't  use internet.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> How they enforced it was total block of using FB except to upload a picture of your photo ID (in my case it was my Drivers License) to prove who you are and then you had to wait for them to unlock your FB page and I can tell you I wasn't friggin happy about it either and had some good arguments with them over it as everyone who was in my friends list knew me personally I didn't see why I had to use my real name



This is why I'm still on Twitter. The moment they'll demand pictures of ID's or real names, I'll stop using it.



kastriot said:


> If you want privacy don't  use internet.



Not entirely true. Avoiding social networks, not using free e-mail services that trade your personal data for being free, not posting your real personal data and using filter lists and tracking blockers, not posting things about your life that could be personally identifiable.

What is a bigger problem is people posting info about you online, posting your photos, tagging you on them by name etc. That's what's of greater concern really. You can live in a forest without any internet and your face with a name can end up online because some idiot posted it there without your approval. I really hate people who do this. It's freaking low and irresponsible.


----------



## Readlight (Mar 28, 2018)

I found this one, who blocks something.
Facebook Container


----------



## dorsetknob (Mar 28, 2018)

Readlight said:


> I found this one, who blocks something.
> Facebook Container



yes i read about that this morning  was going to post something but seeing as i dont have F***Book i went back to bed
ta anyway


----------



## Readlight (Mar 28, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> yes i read about that this morning  was going to post something but seeing as i dont have F***Book i went back to bed
> ta anyway


d at a Better to haw it. Who knows what Android 5.1 has been collected, these phones is not protected at all from facebook and google.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 29, 2018)

And if you want a smartphone, you really don't have any choice. It's either Android or iOS. Neither of which I'd trust.

How is Blackberry? They now run Android flavor, but is it a custom thing where they cut out all the data harvesting shit given how security and privacy focused they've always been or do they just have vanilla Android and some of their apps on top? Might look at Blackberry next time given I ditched nearly all Google services, but I still want a big screen device with reasonably good camera...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 29, 2018)

Readlight said:


> Who knows what Android 5.1 has been collected, these phones is not protected at all from facebook and google.


Unless you root, use a firewall, adblocker and the right browser.


----------

